# Trump to Speak at the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nothing but good thing that the POTUS is attending and speaking. All Trump haters need not comment. :vs_smile:



> NRA-ILA's annual Leadership Forum is one of the most politically significant and popular events in the country, featuring our nation's top Second Amendment leaders in government, the media, and the entertainment industry. The Forum is also a must-stop for candidates seeking the highest levels of elected office. The 2017 leadership forum includes President Trump, governors, congressmen, and senators.
> 
> When President Trump speaks at the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum in April, it will be the first time a sitting president visits the NRA Annual Meetings and Exhibits since Ronald Reagan!


https://www.nraila.org/articles/20170414/breaking-news-trump-at-ila-leadership-forum


----------

